# Problem with Silvia v3



## thunderpob (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi there first time posting so be kind!

i have a 18 month v3 (twinned with a Gaggia MDF grinder) and after cleaning it the other day it now trips out my home power circuit!

it had been on for a while (about an hour) and as soon as i went to pump some water through the group head to start the final flush through, pop, off goes the electric. (Home RCD had tripped) i tried to turn it on again but the same things happens.

i disconnected it from the plug (safety first right) and I took the top off (4 screws on the top) to reveal the boiler, checked the thermo cut off which was not tripped (well the button was in and wouldn't move further).

can anyone else suggest anything else it could be? i have changed the fuse in the plug which is about the limit of my technical knowhow.

can anyone suggest anything else?

thanks in advance.

Pob.


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

I had a similar issue with my Silvia when I first plugged it in. Solution was very simply moving to a different socket though so afraid not much help!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Remove the lid & blow hot air through it with a hairdrier of fan heater....

If that doesn't work, check / clean all the earthing cables & their connections to the chassis.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

espressotechno said:



> Remove the lid & blow hot air through it with a hairdrier of fan heater....
> 
> If that doesn't work, check / clean all the earthing cables & their connections to the chassis.


Agreed, it could be the pump, or a fine spray of water exiting the high pressure side when you engaged the pump. If after drying out, it does the same thing again..."heating fine" and then cutting out when you pull a shot...the cleaning may have made bad joint etc.. start leaking.


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

thought you might like a read of these. Particularly the last one!









http://www.toomuchcoffee.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&p=124256

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?11073-Rancilio-Silvia-boiler-element-repair-(Tripping-RCD-GFI)


----------



## Aliraza84 (Dec 18, 2014)

I seem to recall looking there last Feb and there was a lot more.

Nearly bought the VST 7g from them then but the Scottish place (Knock?) had the tamper to go with it and for a fair price.

_________________

free-spider-solitaire.org


----------

